

The iPad is Bad for the Consumer  - gherlein
http://blog.herlein.com/2010/01/the-ipad-is-bad-for-the-consumer/

======
jbrennan
iPad is bad for the nerd. iPad is great for the consumer. I'm a nerd, so I've
already got an iPhone that's jailbroken to all hell, and I've got a decked out
laptop I can't live without. _I_ don't need an iPad.

My mom, on the other hand, reads email, watches Youtube, and plays Sudoku on a
computer. She doesn't have a smartphone, nor would she want to shell out
1000+$ for a decent laptop. iPad is great for people like her.

